# Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder



## Gruenschnabel (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

welche Rute würdet ihr nehmen zum Angeln im Fluss mit Futterkörben von 40-100g? Wurfweite max. 50 m.

Shimano Beastmaster Heavy Feeder in 3,90m mit -110g Wurfgewicht
Daiwa Windcast Feeder in 3,90 mit -120g Wurfgewicht

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Auf jeden Fall die Daiwa


----------



## Gruenschnabel (23. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*



D1985 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die Daiwa




warum?


----------



## Dunraven (23. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Ich habe mir dafür die Browning King Feeder geholt, aber in der Auswahl war bei mir damals auch die Beastmaster. Aus dem Grund würde ich sie nehmen, da es sich schon um eine bewährte Rute handelt. Von der Daiwa weiß ich leider nichts, aber die Shimano ist halt gut und bewährt, das ziehe ich dann der mir unbekannten vor. Wobei ich eben die King Feeder genommen habe weil sie nach oben mehr Luft hatte, eben weil es auch mal 100g oder 110g sein müssen bei dann ca. 30m, oder eben auch mal etwas weniger in der Weser, dann aber auf Entfernung. Dafür war mir dann 120g Wg zu wenig, und der Preis war ähnlich.


----------



## Marc R. (24. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Moin,
ich fische auch 2 Daiwa Windcast, allerdings in 3,60m. Die Beastmaster habe ich mir damals auch angeguckt. Die Daiwa ist ohne Zweifel für 100€ 'ne sehr schöne Rute. Sehr sauber verarbeitet, schöne semiparab. Aktion. Sind meine Allroundruten für's Grundangeln im Stillwasser oder bei leichter Strömung. Egal ob Karpfen, Aal, Brassen, Dorsch oder Zander. Wenn du allerdings 100g Körbe (+Futter) auf 50m Entfernung fischen musst, sind beide Ruten ungeeignet und zu schwach auf der Brust. 50g+Futter geht, genauso wie ein kleiner Köfi. Mehr eher nicht.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (28. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, bin mir aber immer noch nocht sicher, welche es werden soll.

Um noch eine 3. Rute ins Spiel zu bringen, was haltet ihr von der Browning Syntec Feeder XL in 3,90 m, im vergleich zu den bereits 2 genannten?


----------



## Krüger82 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Hi!!!

Ich fische die Beastmaster und die XL selber und bin mit diesen ruten sehr zu frieden!!! Die beastmaster Fische ich so bis höchstens 80g!! Mit der XL kann man auch ohne prob 100g werfen!!! Kann dir diese ruten empfehlen!!! Würde sie bei möglichkeit aber mal in die hand nehmen!!!

Gruß


----------



## Dunraven (29. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Vergleichbar mit der Shimano ist die King Feeder von Browning. Die von Dir genannte ist drunter, von daher würde ich die Syntec außen vor lassen im Vergleich zur Shimano.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (6. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster oder Daiwa Windcast Feeder*

Hallo,

danke an alle für eure Tipps. Habe mir jetzt die Shimano Beastmaster BX Heavy Feeder geholt. Die Rute ist heute gekommen und gefällt mir sehr gut. Sehr dünner Blank und gut verarbeitet.
Den Praxistest muss sie aber am WE noch bestehen.


----------

